# Calendar of Forum Meets, 2017



## FergusC (Jan 7, 2017)

When are we going to formulate this?
If I know that a meet at _X_ will be happening on _Date_, then I can "claim" that weekend, rather than being "pencilled in" for another event!


----------



## zuludog (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes, the same sort of comment
If I have some advance notice of dates I can book them and work round them


----------



## Kim23 (Jan 17, 2017)

Any news on this? Soton one again would be great!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2017)

I'll try and get something together over the next week or so  Southampton likely to be mid-March - we'll probably follow a similar programme to 2016


----------



## Bloden (Jan 18, 2017)

Hopefully, it's 3rd time lucky for me - would love to meet you all!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 18, 2017)

Looking forward to hpefully meeting some of you all again.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 18, 2017)

Looking forward to the dates coming out.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 18, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Looking forward to the dates coming out.


Me too


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 19, 2017)

Ooohhh meeting people sounds great.


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 19, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> Me too


Me, three


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 19, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> Ooohhh meeting people sounds great.



They are great Lorraine. You get to meet some great people. I met Northerner and Pottersusan in a little inpromptu meet up in Tolpuddle last August, then went to the london one later in the year and meet loads of other forum members. Ive also met up with Bubbsie and Marsbartoastie for lunch when they have been in London for work.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm happy to attend a few meetings again this year, the one thing I'm going to mention is that the Great Eastern Main Line has a bus replacement service until the end of May.  After that, the Crossrail service is supposed to be up and running and everything will be back open.

So if there is a London meet in April, I'm probably not going to come.

I feel sorry for all the commuters who are having fun with the bus service on a daily basis!  Although, it's probably not as bad as my friends who commute on Southern.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 19, 2017)

A meet in London, I will even put up with the rail replacement buses, although the last time I traveled on one it took over an hour from Stratford to Romford, but I will put up with it for a meet, or see if the C2C line is running normal service.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 19, 2017)

I did not realise that Mark T, it is joke this about the third year running,they have done it as this time of year.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 19, 2017)

I don't get on here much nowadays but would love to meet up with folks again.


----------



## New-journey (Jan 19, 2017)

I will definitely make sure I can come this year, starting with Southampton and then hopefully London. I look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Robin (Jan 19, 2017)

Avoid 11th March for Southampton, they're at home to Man U. Remember what the pub was like last time we coincided with a home game!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2017)

Robin said:


> Avoid 11th March for Southampton, they're at home to Man U. Remember what the pub was like last time we coincided with a home game!


Yes, will check for stuff like that - so much better when it's not a home game! 

@Medusa it would be fabulous to catch up with you!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 20, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> A meet in London, I will even put up with the rail replacement buses, although the last time I traveled on one it took over an hour from Stratford to Romford, but I will put up with it for a meet, or see if the C2C line is running normal service.



You sound like you are near my neck of the woods! I used to live in Romford.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 26, 2017)

I need to make a meet up! thats a need to do this year!


----------



## WheelyRachel (Feb 4, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I'll try and get something together over the next week or so  Southampton likely to be mid-March - we'll probably follow a similar programme to 2016


I'd be very interested in attend if you do organise a meet up in Southampton area. Do you  attend the  DWP day for the south region each year. I found last years was a bit of a let down.
 I also attend the local events at Eastleigh .


----------



## Northerner (Feb 4, 2017)

WheelyRachel said:


> I'd be very interested in attend if you do organise a meet up in Southampton area. Do you  attend the  DWP day for the south region each year. I found last years was a bit of a let down.
> I also attend the local events at Eastleigh .


Hi Rachel, I have been to a DWP day a couple of years ago, but couldn't make it last year. It would be great to meet you in Southampton - I will put the dates up soon


----------



## WheelyRachel (Feb 4, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi Rachel, I have been to a DWP day a couple of years ago, but couldn't make it last year. It would be great to meet you in Southampton - I will put the dates up soon


I will look forward to the day


----------



## Carolg (Feb 8, 2017)

Scotland meet would be great


----------



## grainger (Feb 8, 2017)

I'd once again try to make onevthis year... hopefully with some more success!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 8, 2017)

Just so you know - immediately south of the M5 exit for Birmingham city centre (Jct 3) is a viaduct carrying the motorway which literally has hardly been been touched since they first opened the M5 (it started there and finished at Tewkesbury)  they will shortly be starting major roadworks.  These will be ongoing for 18 months or so.  Down to 2 lanes each way on one side, subsequently on the other side till they eventually reopen it fully whenever that might be.

Methinks there will definitely be delays whenever they actually get going!


----------



## Claire91 (Feb 8, 2017)

Any meet ups in suffolk?


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 13, 2017)

Southampton is about three days away from me, and that's with a following wind. I know where I'm not wanted, I'd lower the tone.

Now Glasgow, on the other hand, is two and a half hours...not Edinburgh, please. Too posh for the likes of me and Hazel. Glasgow's easy for Carolg too, whose poshness I don't know about.


----------



## Carolg (Feb 14, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Southampton is about three days away from me, and that's with a following wind. I know where I'm not wanted, I'd lower the tone.
> 
> Now Glasgow, on the other hand, is two and a half hours...not Edinburgh, please. Too posh for the likes of me and Hazel. Glasgow's easy for Carolg too, whose poshness I don't know about.


No poshness here. An Oakley lassie at heart but my mum was English so we were supposed to speak properly and politely. Mmm not bad for a wuman who was a brummie but a lovely lady. Glasgow is easy for me (2 1/2 hours) from bus and hop skip and trip to the pub.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 20, 2017)

Yes to Glasgow again, good craic last year Carol. Will miss Alison M though.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Feb 21, 2017)

I hope the Southampton one isn't on the 25th March as i am away at the mothers that weekend *Hint*


----------



## Vicki farrant (Mar 7, 2017)

Any ideas for dates and places yet ?


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2017)

I am wondering if they will be the usual meet up in April in London aint been for about 4 years maybe more now.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2017)

Sorry for the delay with this guys, just about to put up dates, so will close this thread


----------

